# quick intro... new to this forum



## rockinh5 (Apr 7, 2011)

I thought I would stop here first and do a quick introduction. My family and I are from the Central Texas area. We are horse and cattle people mostly, but we do enjoy many other aspects of farm life as well. I'm here mostly to read up and ask questions regarding hay production. We are working with a 10 acre patch of mature, well established coastal bermuda grass and I'm looking for ways to produce the best quality and the most production I can out of this 10 acres.


----------



## BriarwoodsFarm (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi rockin! I'm new too, figured I'd say hi and I don't know ettiquette (maybe I should start a new thread?) maybe introduce myself too. We're from CT, bringing back the family farm, about 150 acres with 3 houses now (we built ours 4 yrs ago, my cousin lives next door 1 mile away in the original house and dad lives on the other side). I'm getting into no-till (non-certified) organic veggies, we have wild blueberries and blackberries, a "new" orchard (just over 100 yrs old), and "old" orchard (??? old) that don't produce much, about 20 acres of hayfields that need reseeding, and lots of woodland/brush we're working on clearing.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Welcome aboard you guys...great folks here and and look forward to having your knowledge added to the community. Take care and see you around on the boards.


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

welcome guys, enjoy your selves


----------

